# Younger Woman, Older Man



## nishi_25 (Jun 30, 2013)

Is any other girl in a marriage with an older man? My husband is 23 years older than me, I believe he is the best husband any woman could have. We have two wonderful children, and I was just curious, if there are other girls like me who are in a relationship with an older man, and how it is going. I dont know anyone else in my community, im usu cooking and cleaning and stuff so i dont really get out much. thanks in adv!


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, Yes, my SO is 15 years older than me. I have always dated older men, as much as 30 years older. I love the life experience of older men, they are much better in bed as well (IMO), and the salt-and-pepper hair drives me crazy


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

My husband is 19 years older than me and we have a great marriage! We are both each others second marriage, he has a grown daughter and I have two boys living with us. I think these age differences have fewer issues when the younger partner is at least in their 30's because of the baggage difference you have, since 20 somethings often have a lot less baggage. Also, I think it helps if the younger partner is a strong personality that is somewhat self sufficient, or you run a big risk of developing a parent child type relationship. My hb says I'm a much older person in a younger persons body. Also, for me personally physical fitness is a must because I'm not signing up to automatically be someone's nurse. I know he will likely have health issues at some point and I'm fine with that, I just ask that he do what he can to take care of himself, and I do the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

nishi_25 said:


> Is any other girl in a marriage with an older man? My husband is 23 years older than me, I believe he is the best husband any woman could have. We have two wonderful children, and I was just curious, if there are other girls like me who are in a relationship with an older man, and how it is going. I dont know anyone else in my community, im usu cooking and cleaning and stuff so i dont really get out much. thanks in adv!


My wife doesn't post on internet fora. But she is 30 years younger than me and both of us are thrilled with life. Two kids. 

In our sixth year now. Things couldn't be better.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

And my wife isn't on this forum but she is 28 years younger than I and we've been together 3 years, married 2 and are quite happy.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

My husband is 17 years older than me, we have 2 kids too


----------



## nishi_25 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Thanks so much for your reply *



Red2 said:


> Hi, Yes, my SO is 15 years older than me. I have always dated older men, as much as 30 years older. I love the life experience of older men, they are much better in bed as well (IMO), and the salt-and-pepper hair drives me crazy


I agree with you, lol are also a stay at home mom? Do you guys have children?  Very nice to meet you red2


----------



## nishi_25 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Thanks so much for your reply *



lifeistooshort said:


> My husband is 19 years older than me and we have a great marriage! We are both each others second marriage, he has a grown daughter and I have two boys living with us. I think these age differences have fewer issues when the younger partner is at least in their 30's because of the baggage difference you have, since 20 somethings often have a lot less baggage. Also, I think it helps if the younger partner is a strong personality that is somewhat self sufficient, or you run a big risk of developing a parent child type relationship. My hb says I'm a much older person in a younger persons body. Also, for me personally physical fitness is a must because I'm not signing up to automatically be someone's nurse. I know he will likely have health issues at some point and I'm fine with that, I just ask that he do what he can to take care of himself, and I do the same.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You sound very humorous lol  Thanks for replying and nice to meet you.  My husband will probably also have health issues later...  In what ways do you keep him healthy? The only way i know is by giving him healthy food because he wont visit doctor.. :s


----------



## nishi_25 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Thanks so much for your reply *



Wiserforit said:


> My wife doesn't post on internet fora. But she is 30 years younger than me and both of us are thrilled with life. Two kids.
> 
> In our sixth year now. Things couldn't be better.


Thank you for replying. Nice to meet you. Im glad things are going well. Its nice to meet others like myself. Ifeel better knowing this


----------



## nishi_25 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Thanks so much for your reply *



Maneo said:


> And my wife isn't on this forum but she is 28 years younger than I and we've been together 3 years, married 2 and are quite happy.


Thank you also for replying! Many people have good relationships in this age difference marriages. Maybe there will be more, insAllaah, and the usa divorce rate will decrease.  Do you think that an older husband is the key to a successful marriage?


----------



## nishi_25 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Thanks so much for your reply *



Cwtchbunny said:


> My husband is 17 years older than me, we have 2 kids too


 Thanks again for replying. Nice to meet you cwtchbunny  Are you both eventually wanting more children? What kinds of things do you do for hobbies when your husband is working?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Cwtchbunny said:


> My husband is 17 years older than me, we have 2 kids too


thats a big age difference. I would guess hes on the down side of wanting sex frequently.


----------

